# Sticky  Turkey Hunting - A Few Quick Tips



## Thunderhead

Been seeing alot of new faces in the Turkey forum. Welcome to the club !! 

Here are a few things I've learned over the years that might help some of the new Longbeard chasers get started. Best of Luck this season fellas.

Pre season scouting has always been the best way to ensure a successful hunt.
Here's a few things I've learned along the way.
Birds will pretty much use the same trees over and over again till disturbed. Look for the obvious signs. Gobblers will usually sleep in separate trees but still somewhat close to the hens.
Search for feathers, turkey dung, scratchings etc......you'll know the roost trees when you find them.
Tom Turkey droppings are shaped like a " J " and are about 2" long whereas hen droppings are round and circular in shape.
Birds also like to pitch down into fairly open areas in the hardwoods, so look for clear cuts with big trees nearby. Pines in high country and cottonwoods or big ,live or dead oaks with the large " open arm " type limbs in the low lying areas are a good bet in bird country.
Food and water play an important role in locating roosting trees so keep that in mind while scouting.

Look for scratchings and loose feathers which will tell you the way the birds are heading to their feeding areas or dusting bowls. The leaves will be kicked back in the opposite direction that they're going. A Gobbler track is about 4" long from the heel to the tip of the middle toe. Also, the tips of the feathers from a Gobbler are black. The tip of the hen's feathers have a lighter, brownish color.

An owl call or rooster pheasant cackle at night is a good roost locator.
Right at sun up, nothing beats a crow or pheasant cackle.
Midday calling I'll use all of the above. If all else fails, a loud sharp cluck every 20-25 seconds on your slate will usually entice a silent Tom into cutting loose.

Another good tactic to roost birds is to scan field edges an hour or so before dark. Birds are getting in one last snack and will be heading to bed soon. Watch where they go into the woods. The roost will more than likely be within 100 - 150 yards or so.

One tactic that works very well once you've located an active roosting site is to wait till the birds are roosted and take a loud noisy stroll right thru the middle of'em.
Bust the flock in all directions. The birds will roost alone and in unfamiliar trees.
Come morning they'll be ready to rejoin their friends after spending a long, lonely night.
Set up close to where you busted'em and at daylight start off with a few very soft tree yelps, followed by a fly down cackle.
No locators are needed in this situation, you already know that they are somewhere close.
Once down, a few soft cuts, clucks, and a purr or two for good measure will more often than not, put a bird in front of you.

Everybody likes to entice a Longbeard to cut loose with a thundering gobble, it's fun !
But, using a yelp before season is one of the worst mistakes a hunter can make. I hear this constantly at the various hunting shows and seminars I give around the country each year.

Guys will locate pre season birds by yelping with their box, slate or mouth call.
NEVER use a yelp or hen sounds to locate a bird before season starts. A gobble call, owl hooter, crow, pheasant cackle will do the job without actually calling in a bird.
As a rule of thumb, a mature Tom will only be called in 2, maybe 3 times in it's life. If you locate with a hen sound , he will answer and eventually come in to find no hen.
Strike one.
In my opinion, a Longbeard is the wariest of all critters, don't educate'em.

A few more rules I follow are that I never call from the road. This happens alot on state ground.
Alot of rookie hunters will call from the road. If this is happening in your hunting area, get out in the woods and call from different locations.
Location being the key word here and very important ,especially on hard hunted birds. While hunting, call from a location where a turkey hasn't been called to before. Cluck, cut and purr. Yelp sparingly and call softly.
Try something he isn't used to hearing alot.
Don't be afraid to try new things and be different than everyone else.
Use locators and calling techniques that are new to you, chances are that they're new to the turkey too.

A wise old Turkey hunter from Ma. once told me that the bird is the one true judge of your calling. He also added that " Every deer thinks a man is a stump, every turkey thinks a stump is a man. " Words I live by in the Turkey woods.
*__
**
Using Dekes :

Here's what I do :

Set your dekes close to your tent. No more than 10-15 yards. Your tent will not spook the birds as long as your quite.

If I think the Tom will be comming in from my left, I'll face each of the dekes facing right to give the impression that they are walking away from him when he appears. He'll run to catch up with them. Or visa versa.

The Tom deke should be facing somewhat towards you cause when the Gobbler sees him, the first thing he'll do is square off with him with his back to you, giving you the oppertunity to draw without being seen.

BTW, I always use feeding hen dekes, an alert hen will cause him to do a double take on the situation.

*****

Blown Shots :

Move your blind 60-70 yards. Try to stay within 80 yards give or take of the roosted birds. Tree yelp softly once or twice. Remember, when a hen yelps on the roost, her beak is closed, so quietly is the word here.

If they answer, do not do it again, they know your there. Even if they don't gobble at the tree yelp, they will still know your there........
When they fly down, a series of clucks is what I'd do.
Yelp sparringly, if at all.
Maybe a soft assembly yelp, followed by feeding clucks. If no response, assembly yelp again, a little more urgently this time, followed again by contented feeding clucks.

An assembly yelp is a series 15 - 22 yelps by a hen to gather her brood or family to her. Boss hens do this alot. Hens will also call to a gobbler this way.

If the hens answer you...........cut them off and talk over them.

Ever been to a party or whatever and had somebody cut you off and talk over you ?
Makes you mad doesn't it ? _Exact same thing here_. That boss hen is scolding you for daring to call to her Tom.

Say the real hen yelps twice...............you cut her off and yelp 5 times and throw in a dis-pleased cut. Keep it up as long as it takes.
Piss her off and she'll come looking for you, bringing the Toms with her.

Remember, you might speak perfect Russian, but, if you have no idea what your saying, it's just gobbly-****.

Intensity, volume and emotion are the keys here. Knowing what to say and when to say it only comes with instruction or experience.

All calls and callers are not made equal. Put the same call in 2 guys hands, it will not be the same.

Ever hear a recorded automatic monotone voice recording ?
It's english, but not human.
Same with the birds. They know a phony when they hear it.
Especially the older wiser Toms with some birdshot in their butts.

Emotion in your calling is the key here. Just like we use it to express anger, happiness, urgency or to ask a question.
This is they way a guy needs to learn to call and actually talk to the birds.
*__
****

What I'm seeing is that after flydown, the Toms are hangin tight to the hens till about 9ish.
After this, she's gametime. My best action is comming between 9 and 3.

I've been doing a series of yelps ( on a slate ) in a cadence of 7- 8, followed by a few clucks, wait 30 seconds then again with 12 to 14 yelps, followed by a few clucks. Just loud enough to get out there 100 yards or so. Louder on windy days.

I'll wait about 15 to 20 minutes and hitt'em again with 4-5 yelps followed by a few clucks, then wait 10 -15 seconds then 7-10 yelps followed by a cluck or two.
Every once in awhile, I'll break the 20 minute wait between calling sequences and throw in 2-3 lone yelps.

Using this technique, since the beginng of season, I've managed to call to the gun 12 Longbeards and 7 Jakes.
One of them a honker with a 14 1/8" beard.

They'll hear me call, then gobble within 50-75 yards of my position to get a bearing on the "hen". This is the time to call sparingly. If he's comming closer, lose the yelps and cluck very, very little. If at all.
He'll show. He's looking for you now. Every situation is different, so you have to read his body lauange. You might need to cluck very softly to bring him into gun range after you spot him.

The idea here is to pick up any wandering Toms within earshot.
I'm set up 25 yards out on a fence row sticking out of the middle of a very long woods next to a dusting bowl.
The roost is at least 200+ yards away.

No dekes here fellas. Any Toms comming to the call will think that the hen is on the opposite side of the fence and come right in to take a look. His last.........lolol

Just thought I'd throw this out there, it seems to be working extremely well.

*****

These comments are based on my experience. This is what I've learned in the field:

Talking The Talk :

First and foremost, to call in a bird ya gotta know Turkey vocabulary. What are they saying to each other and why. Am I calling too loud? Or not loud enough? How many times should I yelp. There are many types of yelps and all say something different. Clucks, cuts, purrs and whistles, all play an important part in fooling that Longbeard this late in the season. Moreso than in the first season. It's the volume, intensity and the cadence of the calling that's important.
Now, I don't actually speak Turkey per say, but I've been around long enough to have a pretty good idea what's going on in their little pea brains.

Hen talk, the difference between subordinate Jakes and Toms talking etc........A hen that is saying " you come to me" works very well. She's basically calling for a Tom.
I've watched them do this. Walking back and forth in a field just yelping her head off. Quite a sight..........and an important lesson when a big Tom materalized right behind me and finally I realized what was going on.

Sometimes calling the hens as they become less tolerant of strange hens in their midst will work. Sometimes not.
When to move on'em and why. This does work. Even in crunchy leaves. Just ask DHunter.

What that Tom has to hear before he will commit, if he decideds to commit. There are certain things you can do to improve your odds and get him to come, even with hens.
It's a jelously, dominance thing.

****

This works great, but requires 2 guys.
Get there EARLY.
Have one guy set up 60 -80 yards out of sight and the guy gunning for the bird on the opposite side of the roost, again, 50-80 yards so the Tom is between you.

The first guy starts with a couple of tree yelps to get the Toms attention, followed by a fly down cackle and a few more yelps, cuts and clucks. The Tom says, Ha ! Hunter !
Flys down , walks the opposite direction, right into the other guy. Lights out.

OR

Have the first guy who is also the shooter in this deal 50 yards from the roost with his partner behind him and off to one side another 30 or 40 yards.
The object here is for the first guy to start calling with tree yelps right at the crack of dawn, now your flydown cackle,
cluck a few times then STOP.

Wait 2 or 3 minutes and your partner picks up where you left off with a couple of soft yelps and a cut or 2 for good measure. Call softly. This will give the impression that the hen is walking away. The Tom will think he's being left behind and if all works right, walk right into the first hunter while looking for caller # 2. Good Night.

Sometimes when I'm doing this and I'm the decoy caller, I'll use a mouth call to yelp and then cut myself off with a Primos Gobbler Shaker, imitating a Jake. This will get that old Boss riled up plenty.

If your by yourself, rest your gun up against a tree, do all of the above, and slowly walk away yelping softly for 30 yards or so. Stop and get back to your gun and stay quite.
Again, your giving the impression of walking away.
This will only work as long as he can't see you.

As always, keep a heads up for other hunters stalking you while your using that gobbler call.
*__
**

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best Late Season Trick In My Bag :

Sometimes a '****, cat or whatever will raid a hen's nest.
When this happens, she will slowly walk thru the woods yelping and clucking.

Here's what to do. Walk thru the woods anywhere from 50 to 150 yards yelping and clucking. Be aware of your surroundings. I've had Toms walk right up on me doing this and they took off before I even knew they were there. Walking and calling is a deadly tactic.

Nothing aggressive, you've just lost your eggs and your bummed. When you get to where you want to go, set up your deke, ( or no deke, this will still work. ) Get 20 yards from where you called last and wait. DO NOT CALL AGAIN. Your going to be tempted, but don't do it.

It might take 20 minutes, an hour, or maybe as long as 2 hours. The Toms heard you. They WILL come. With this system, you MUST have patience. As a rule, the Toms will come in silent and then open up with a gobble when they get to the location where they heard you call last to try and find the hen they heard.
Usually the Jakes will appear first. The Tom's will follow shortly. It's uncanny, but those birds will actually step right in your track where you called last.

If you've done your homework and know there's birds in the area, have faith, it'll happen for you. Sit back and enjoy the woods while waiting. This system takes time to work, but work it does.

Remember, keep your eyes peeled and stay focused.

****

Finding Roosts :

I watch the ares where I'll be hunting an hour before dark.
You'll see the birds start to filter into the woods as it gets dark. Be there first thing in the morning before fly down and listen to where all the gobbling is comming from.
That's a roost area. Turkeys love big dead trees in the middle of the woods or where 2 dirrerent types of the woods come together. Example, pines butted against hardwood.
You can also walk into where they were roosted WELL after fly down, noonish or so, and look for droppings and feathers to pin point the exact trees they were in.
When scouting the area, look for feathers, droppings, a Tom will have big turds in the shape of a "J hook " hens leave your basic Turkey pile. Find alot of this at the base of a tree, and you've located a Roost. My daughter and I once found a roost of 5 dead oaks that had so much Turkey poop you could actually shovel it. Must have been using that roost for years. Gobbler feathers are a shiney bronze color with a black edge, hens feathers are duller with a brown edge. Look for scratching too. Birds will scratch as they wander, the leaves piled up are behind the walking bird. Be on the look out for dusting bowls too,Turkeys will wallow out bowl shaped impressions in the ground and cover themselves with sand and dirt. These are good spots to set up on in the middle of the day. 

*********************************************8
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What NOT To Do


Never use a yelp to locate a bird before season starts. A gobble call, owl hooter or my favorite, a crow call will do the job without actually calling in a bird.
A mature Tom Turkey, as a rule of thumb, will only be called in 2, maybe 3 times in it's life. If you call , he will answer and eventually come in to find no hen.
Strike 1. Don't educate'em.

_Never, ever, call from the road_. This happens alot with state ground.
Everybody calls from the road. If this is happening in your hunting area, get out in the woods and call from different locations.
Location, location, location. Very important here, especially on hard hunted birds. Call where a turkey hasn't been called to before and cluck, cut and purr. Yelp sparringly and call softly.
Try something he isn't used to hearing alot.
*__*


----------



## boddah4

I learned alot from this post. Thanks for your wisdom and the time it had to take to type this up to share with us.


----------



## Redjay

Very well done, thanks for the effort.


----------



## FireDoc66

Who needs the books from a previous thread when you can read this....

Thanks Tom! Great info.....


----------



## Spartan88

Why tell the green horns what it took me ten years to figure out?  

Great post and I never heard of the hen who lost her eggs trick, thanks!


----------



## brookie~freak

Great tips! Thanks for posting. My tag just came in the mail and I'm getting fired up. Time to pull out the calls and watch some turkey videos!


----------



## wiginton

Thanks TH for all of your insight. You Da Man!


----------



## Bountyhunter

Yeah! This would make a great sticky!


----------



## Bill Collector Bob

Sticky for sure

Thanks!


----------



## jstfish48162

STICKY - STICKY - STICKY

I have been out of the game, as far as turkey hunting goes, for about 10 years now. i am going to give it a go again this spring and i am getting excited for spring to get here.

alot of great info in Thunderheads post has answered some of my questions i had about tactics (new and old). 

Thanks again for your time TH......


----------



## wildcoy73

Tom if I may add a few things.

1st. If you can go in dark, no light. Why tell the turkey of your location.
2nd. Do not stalk a hen you hear. Nothing as upsetting as seeing a shotgun pointed at you or your decoys.
3rd If hunting from a pop up get rid of the camo's and go all black.

Plus if you ever get a chance to go see tom in action go. you will not be sorry.
Get with me one day time I do need help with my calling.


----------



## beervo2

Great post Tom.....Really needs to be a STICKEY......


----------



## kotz21

Anyone else say Stickey?:coolgleam


----------



## Steel_Head

Thunder,

that was a great post. I was wondering if you have any Decoys that you recommend?


----------



## spice64

Thanks


----------



## chef daddy

Wow thats a lesson and a half!!


----------



## Thunderhead

Steel_Head said:


> Thunder,
> 
> that was a great post. I was wondering if you have any Decoys that you recommend?



I like to use Delta and Carry-Lite Dekes. They are both very realistic, both are different sizes, and both have that sheen on their backs in the sun, just like real birds.


----------



## Steel_Head

Are thoes hard decoys or are they collapsable? I was planning on going to Bass Pro and pick something up, but want to make sure that i get ones that are collapsable. I think that I am going to pick up a Jake and Hen set. Do you have an recommendations?


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Bumped this and stuck to top...thanks again to Tom for some great tips!!!!!!


----------



## All TIME ANGLER

Thunderhead your the man! Thanks brother! from a new beard buster to an obvious pro.


----------



## timbrhuntr

Great read thanks.


----------



## jme

My neice wants to hunt turkey so we applied and got our licenses. Since I've never turkey hunted I need a crash course - and this is it! CMR, another hunter on this site, is helping us out too. Thanks TH, it's nice to see that you're as knowledgable and helpful on turkeys as you are on deer.


----------



## J.D.

Great post Thunderhead! Proof that I can allways learn something new. I too, had never heard of the lost eggs trick. The feeding hen deke is good also. I can only add one thing to the point Wildcoy made, Never call to a Tom that someone else is working. It's unethical and downright rude.


----------



## Sailor

Wonderful post TH ! Thank you!


----------



## Thunderhead

Glad I could help. 

Turkey hunt'in is life changing. Great time to be in the woods.

Good Luck fellas.


----------



## avale8

wooooooooooooot


----------



## Mentor42351

Thanks for all of the info. It will be welled used. How about some talk about the fall hunt. It must be much different. I find it much more like deer hunting. Find where there are moving and get in front of them. But am unsure about using dekes or calling. Got any tips?
Thanks.


----------



## nock them down

That post hit it right on the noise, its seems the turkey population has blown up in the last 5 years just north of clare we set up in a 40yd by 40yd area on a deer food plot give a box call or two then within a 1/2 hour we r seeing 20-30 birds, taking a tom or to for the last 5 years


----------



## SteelEFever04

So im pretty new to turkey hunting and this site, this is my first reply besides my intro so hopefully someone can help me out and give me some advice on this.. Well this will be my 3rd season and ive been successful everytime which is good! But ive never been so fired up, and im laid off so ive had the time to go scouting lately and apparently ive been doin a big no no by using turkey calls already huh? I did call in a nice tom to within 15yds man that was awesome! They didnt spook or see me so thats good but how bad do you think this will affect that spot now? I definatly wont be using turk calls untill season now i need to go buy some locators though i guess those arent bad to use pre season.. But ya just wondering if that totally blew chances at callin em in again?


----------



## matt76cmich

Thunderhead said:


> Been seeing alot of new faces in the Turkey forum. Welcome to the club !!
> 
> Here are a few things I've learned over the years that might help some of the new Longbeard chasers get started. Best of Luck this season fellas.
> 
> 
> After reading that I really wish I would have got a turkey tag this year. Thank you for all of the info, it will help me in the future, school had to take precedent this spring. I have only hunted turkeys one year and went along with a friend with a camera in hand the next. Looking forward to being able to spend more time in the woods in the up coming years.


----------



## itchn2fish

.......
A lot of sportsmen today have developed a love for turkey hunting that is most clearly rooted in their enjoyment of working a call. But too much emphasis has been put on calling, and from that a run-and-gun mentality has emerged, says Kelly, 85, who wrote the preeminent book on turkey hunting, Tenth Legion, in 1973. 
I dont believe yelping or calling is more than 30 percent of turkey hunting, says Kelly. Its really such a small part of being successful. Too many hunters, he explains, simply start out walking and calling, and as soon as they hear a bird gobble, they drop down by the nearest tree and try to call him in. Unbeknownst to most of those hunters, their hunt is already doomed and no amount of good calling is going to work for them.
Read more here:
http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/strut-zone/2013/03/hunting-tips-3-turkey-masters


----------



## itchn2fish

http://www.foremosthunting.com/Turkey/Tips/tabid/104/Default.aspx
...and some more yet....
What To Do When Gobblers Hang Up
Gobblers hanging up just outside of range can be one of the most frustrating parts of turkey hunting. Here are four tips for closing the distance.


----------



## itchn2fish

Experienced turkey hunters know theres more to calling toms during hunting season than making hen sounds from random setups in the woods. Success, most times, hinges on locating a tom or two before the hunt, which can be accomplished with a locator call.
By using calls that duplicate odd sounds, such as those made by owls, crows, peacocks and even coyotes, longbeards may shock gobble at the noise, which in turn, may give away their position.
A major advantage of locator calls: They do not cause a tom to react as if he heard a hen. So, he wont show up when you least expect it and, quite possibly, catch you off guard.
The shock gobble is often something a hunter can capitalize on. Not all turkeys answer shock calls repeatedly, some may respond only once and other may never give in.
However, if a tom does gobble only one time, it may be hard to figure out which direction the reply originated, heres how you can make the most of the situation:
*Analyze the call. Was it near or far away?*


If the bird was near, wait a few minutes, set up where you are and call.
If the bird is far away, it wont hurt to send out a series of shock calls in hopes hell answer again, giving his approximate location away. From there you can try to get close enough to the bird so that you can start calling.
*Two things to keep in mind:*


Always respect a turkeys eyesight. If a tom sees you coming, it wont matter how you located him or how willing to come in he might have been.
Always keep in mind that the idea is not to stalk into shooting range, which isnt safe, but merely to get close enough to call.
Getting a tom to react to a locator call  while not always a sure thing  usually isnt too difficult. The more the bird gobbles, the better your fix on him. Just remember, its what you do afterwards that contributes to or subtracts from your odds for success.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Bw...ent=23908383&utm_campaign=May NWTF Newsletter


----------



## itchn2fish

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/think...ocial&utm_source=Facebook&utm_campaign=Buffer


----------



## itchn2fish

National Wild Turkey Federation
770 Augusta Rd., Edgefield, SC 29824


----------



## itchn2fish

National Wild Turkey Federation
770 Augusta Rd., Edgefield, SC 29824


----------



## itchn2fish

_*NWTF Launches Wild Turkey Basics Microsite*
For more information, contact Pete Muller at (803) 637-7698._


*EDGEFIELD, S.C.* — The National Wild Turkey Federation’s webpage already is a viable resource for aspiring and experienced turkey hunters, but with the launch of its new Wild Turkey Basics microsite, the NWTF has established its site as the go-to, one-stop-shop for all things wild turkey.

The Wild Turkey Basics page is designed to provide visitors with a wealth of information about the two turkey species: the North American wild turkey and the Ocellated turkey. The North American species has five subspecies including: the Eastern, Osceola, Rio Grande, Merriam’s and Gould’s. The Ocellated turkey is a completely unique species located in Mexico and parts of Central America. 

“We worked hand in hand with numerous wild turkey experts on our conservation staff to develop a comprehensive resource that is palatable to the general public,” said Cassie Scott, NWTF web content specialist. “Many hours also were spent reviewing some of the leading wild turkey research to ensure that our site provided the proper information. No matter your experience level with wild turkeys, we hope you will find something new and interesting.”

Visitors can listen to live recordings of talkative birds, view vibrant full color images of triumphant toms, learn about wild turkey habitat and behavior and get expert information regarding wild turkey population threats. 

“Our web resources reflect the ideals behind our Save the Habitat. Save the Hunt. initiative,” Scott said. “The more people know about the wild turkey, the more we can work together to understand and protect our resources.”

To visit the Wild Turkey Basics microsite, visit www.nwtf.org/hunt/wild-turkey-basics.

*About Save the Habitat. Save the Hunt.*
The NWTF's Save the Habitat. Save the Hunt. initiative is a charge that mobilizes science, fundraising and devoted volunteers to give the NWTF more energy and purpose than ever. Through this national initiative, NWTF has committed to raising $1.2 billion to conserve or enhance more than 4 million acres of essential upland wildlife habitat, recruit 1.5 million hunters and open access to 500,000 acres for hunting, shooting and outdoor enjoyment. Without hunters, there will be no wildlife or habitat. The NWTF is determined to Save the Habitat. Save the Hunt.

National Wild Turkey Federation
770 Augusta Rd., Edgefield, SC, 29824


----------



## mattawanhunter

Thunderhead, I know this is old but...
This is some of the best turkey advice I've ever read,understand I'm a deer hunter,not all that fired up about turkey but love to get out in the spring a few times in between chores around the house and listen to the woods come alive in the spring!

I don't read that much about turkey hunting like I do deer hunting, but what I have read was has never been this practical and comprehensive!

If you haven't written a book already you should!

Thanks for taking the time to share this.

MH

Thank you for enlightening a lot of rookies & an old turkey hunter who hasn't really studied things too much and but has been pretty lucky!


QUOTE="Thunderhead, post: 2507752, member: 2898"]









Been seeing alot of new faces in the Turkey forum. Welcome to the club !! 

Here are a few things I've learned over the years that might help some of the new Longbeard chasers get started. Best of Luck this season fellas.

Pre season scouting has always been the best way to ensure a successful hunt.
Here's a few things I've learned along the way.
Birds will pretty much use the same trees over and over again till disturbed. Look for the obvious signs. Gobblers will usually sleep in separate trees but still somewhat close to the hens.
Search for feathers, turkey dung, scratchings etc......you'll know the roost trees when you find them.
Tom Turkey droppings are shaped like a " J " and are about 2" long whereas hen droppings are round and circular in shape.
Birds also like to pitch down into fairly open areas in the hardwoods, so look for clear cuts with big trees nearby. Pines in high country and cottonwoods or big ,live or dead oaks with the large " open arm " type limbs in the low lying areas are a good bet in bird country.
Food and water play an important role in locating roosting trees so keep that in mind while scouting.

Look for scratchings and loose feathers which will tell you the way the birds are heading to their feeding areas or dusting bowls. The leaves will be kicked back in the opposite direction that they're going. A Gobbler track is about 4" long from the heel to the tip of the middle toe. Also, the tips of the feathers from a Gobbler are black. The tip of the hen's feathers have a lighter, brownish color.

An owl call or rooster pheasant cackle at night is a good roost locator.
Right at sun up, nothing beats a crow or pheasant cackle.
Midday calling I'll use all of the above. If all else fails, a loud sharp cluck every 20-25 seconds on your slate will usually entice a silent Tom into cutting loose.

Another good tactic to roost birds is to scan field edges an hour or so before dark. Birds are getting in one last snack and will be heading to bed soon. Watch where they go into the woods. The roost will more than likely be within 100 - 150 yards or so.

One tactic that works very well once you've located an active roosting site is to wait till the birds are roosted and take a loud noisy stroll right thru the middle of'em.
Bust the flock in all directions. The birds will roost alone and in unfamiliar trees.
Come morning they'll be ready to rejoin their friends after spending a long, lonely night.
Set up close to where you busted'em and at daylight start off with a few very soft tree yelps, followed by a fly down cackle.
No locators are needed in this situation, you already know that they are somewhere close.
Once down, a few soft cuts, clucks, and a purr or two for good measure will more often than not, put a bird in front of you.

Everybody likes to entice a Longbeard to cut loose with a thundering gobble, it's fun !
But, using a yelp before season is one of the worst mistakes a hunter can make. I hear this constantly at the various hunting shows and seminars I give around the country each year.

Guys will locate pre season birds by yelping with their box, slate or mouth call.
NEVER use a yelp or hen sounds to locate a bird before season starts. A gobble call, owl hooter, crow, pheasant cackle will do the job without actually calling in a bird.
As a rule of thumb, a mature Tom will only be called in 2, maybe 3 times in it's life. If you locate with a hen sound , he will answer and eventually come in to find no hen.
Strike one.
In my opinion, a Longbeard is the wariest of all critters, don't educate'em.

A few more rules I follow are that I never call from the road. This happens alot on state ground.
Alot of rookie hunters will call from the road. If this is happening in your hunting area, get out in the woods and call from different locations.
Location being the key word here and very important ,especially on hard hunted birds. While hunting, call from a location where a turkey hasn't been called to before. Cluck, cut and purr. Yelp sparingly and call softly.
Try something he isn't used to hearing alot.
Don't be afraid to try new things and be different than everyone else.
Use locators and calling techniques that are new to you, chances are that they're new to the turkey too.

A wise old Turkey hunter from Ma. once told me that the bird is the one true judge of your calling. He also added that " Every deer thinks a man is a stump, every turkey thinks a stump is a man. " Words I live by in the Turkey woods.
__________________
*****************************************
Using Dekes :

Here's what I do :

Set your dekes close to your tent. No more than 10-15 yards. Your tent will not spook the birds as long as your quite.

If I think the Tom will be comming in from my left, I'll face each of the dekes facing right to give the impression that they are walking away from him when he appears. He'll run to catch up with them. Or visa versa.

The Tom deke should be facing somewhat towards you cause when the Gobbler sees him, the first thing he'll do is square off with him with his back to you, giving you the oppertunity to draw without being seen.

BTW, I always use feeding hen dekes, an alert hen will cause him to do a double take on the situation.

*******************************************************

Blown Shots :

Move your blind 60-70 yards. Try to stay within 80 yards give or take of the roosted birds. Tree yelp softly once or twice. Remember, when a hen yelps on the roost, her beak is closed, so quietly is the word here.

If they answer, do not do it again, they know your there. Even if they don't gobble at the tree yelp, they will still know your there........
When they fly down, a series of clucks is what I'd do.
Yelp sparringly, if at all.
Maybe a soft assembly yelp, followed by feeding clucks. If no response, assembly yelp again, a little more urgently this time, followed again by contented feeding clucks.

An assembly yelp is a series 15 - 22 yelps by a hen to gather her brood or family to her. Boss hens do this alot. Hens will also call to a gobbler this way.

If the hens answer you...........cut them off and talk over them.

Ever been to a party or whatever and had somebody cut you off and talk over you ?
Makes you mad doesn't it ? _Exact same thing here_. That boss hen is scolding you for daring to call to her Tom.

Say the real hen yelps twice...............you cut her off and yelp 5 times and throw in a dis-pleased cut. Keep it up as long as it takes.
Piss her off and she'll come looking for you, bringing the Toms with her.

Remember, you might speak perfect Russian, but, if you have no idea what your saying, it's just gobbly-****.

Intensity, volume and emotion are the keys here. Knowing what to say and when to say it only comes with instruction or experience.

All calls and callers are not made equal. Put the same call in 2 guys hands, it will not be the same.

Ever hear a recorded automatic monotone voice recording ?
It's english, but not human.
Same with the birds. They know a phony when they hear it.
Especially the older wiser Toms with some birdshot in their butts.

Emotion in your calling is the key here. Just like we use it to express anger, happiness, urgency or to ask a question.
This is they way a guy needs to learn to call and actually talk to the birds.
__________________
*******************************************

What I'm seeing is that after flydown, the Toms are hangin tight to the hens till about 9ish.
After this, she's gametime. My best action is comming between 9 and 3.

I've been doing a series of yelps ( on a slate ) in a cadence of 7- 8, followed by a few clucks, wait 30 seconds then again with 12 to 14 yelps, followed by a few clucks. Just loud enough to get out there 100 yards or so. Louder on windy days.

I'll wait about 15 to 20 minutes and hitt'em again with 4-5 yelps followed by a few clucks, then wait 10 -15 seconds then 7-10 yelps followed by a cluck or two.
Every once in awhile, I'll break the 20 minute wait between calling sequences and throw in 2-3 lone yelps.

Using this technique, since the beginng of season, I've managed to call to the gun 12 Longbeards and 7 Jakes.
One of them a honker with a 14 1/8" beard.

They'll hear me call, then gobble within 50-75 yards of my position to get a bearing on the "hen". This is the time to call sparingly. If he's comming closer, lose the yelps and cluck very, very little. If at all.
He'll show. He's looking for you now. Every situation is different, so you have to read his body lauange. You might need to cluck very softly to bring him into gun range after you spot him.


----------



## Creek Hunter

I have been interested in getting into Turkey hunting. Thank you for your valuable insight.


----------



## Wino

Thunderhead said:


> Glad I could help.
> 
> Turkey hunt'in is life changing. Great time to be in the woods.
> 
> Good Luck fellas.


Now I am trying to decide what type of call or device the mouthpiece or the box also I'm looking for site where I can hear your technique on calling where I can actually hear the different chirpsbut thank you for your advice you're putting a lot of important information out there


----------



## Thunderhead

................


----------



## Wino

I'll tell you this you're the man at least I haven't seen that picture in the post office on the most wanted.haha


----------

